# well it is someone birthday tomorrow



## H2H1 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just would like to let everyone know that Linda Hurt is having a birthday tomorrow. If you don't know who she is, She is Kenneth Hurt (GTS) wife. BTW I will not tell how old this will make her. So Linda,Maria and I just like to sayHAPPY BIRTHDAY., AS I under stand we will see you in APRIL.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Re: well it is someone birthday tomorrow

CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Re: well it is someone birthday tomorrow

she getting older :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Nov 16, 2010)

Re: well it is someone birthday tomorrow

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDA"!!


----------



## C Nash (Nov 16, 2010)

Re: well it is someone birthday tomorrow

Happy Birthday Linda


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Re: well it is someone birthday tomorrow

Happy Birthday Linda, now I know how old you are, but I promise I will not tell,,,,,,till later :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Nov 16, 2010)

Re: well it is someone birthday tomorrow

From the Pacific Northwest to Linda,,,,,,,HAPPY BIRTHDAY,,,,,,,.


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 16, 2010)

Re: well it is someone birthday tomorrow

Happy Birthday, Linda!


----------



## big bilko (Nov 17, 2010)

RE: well it is someone birthday tomorrow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDA. FROM US DOWN UNDER     :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 17, 2010)

Re: well it is someone birthday tomorrow

My thanks for all the shoutouts!!  Had a great day, with visits from Grandchildren and dinner last night..thanks again.  Linda


----------



## try2findus (Nov 18, 2010)

Re: well it is someone birthday tomorrow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDA!!!  Sorry we have been out of touch for the past few days....we've been having "school issues" with the GS's school. 

We hope it was a special day because YOU deserve it!


----------

